# And now a leaf-cutter bees incubation question



## Gypsi

don't have an answer, I'm trying to figure out when to refrigerate my mason bee block, but in chasing the ants out I viewed larva so I know it isn't time yet.


----------



## crmauch

Gypsi said:


> don't have an answer, I'm trying to figure out when to refrigerate my mason bee block, but in chasing the ants out I viewed larva so I know it isn't time yet.


Be careful on the refrigeration (I understand being in Texas you want to make sure they've had enough cold exposure). When I first got Mason bees over 15 years ago, I was warned that refrigeration could dehydrate the bees. Although I've never refrigeration because of that, if you were, I would consider enclosing the nests in some sort of enveloping material, and within that enclosure putting a damp sponge or damp paper towel (the damp object should not be touching the bees or nesting material(tubes), just supplying moisture to the environment. 

I've considered this for delaying the release of bees, but have never done it myself.


----------



## Ravenseye

If I order mason bee cocoons, I put them in the fridge with an old sponge that's damp...but not dripping. A tupperware container works fine. They stay moist enough without problems. Once I place them outside, nature takes care of the rest.


----------



## Gypsi

well in the course of getting carpenter ant nests (2) out of my block, on different levels, I accidentally opened a layer with larva busily eating pollen. I got them lined back up in their rows with their pollen, got the 2nd ant nest off a different layer, and put the occupied and uneaten parts of the block back together, ziptied solid, stuck it in a clear plastic breadbox with a couple of vent openings on my kitchen table, and I put a damp sponge on top of the block. That should give them a bit of humidity, a bit of ventilation, and hopefully they will make their cocoons ok.

I also put the unused levels outside for more bees to lay in. Our season is so long. Last time I put them in a pest bag in the garage they hatched before winter and died. At least this way if they hatch I can see them, there are no ant hills, and my kitchen is 20 to 30 degrees cooler than my garage


----------

